# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  debutant en coldfusion

## benji54190

bonjour a tous,

Je suis trs dbutant en langage coldfusion, je viens de l'installer mais je ne sais pas ou mettre mes pages .cfm  ::cry:: 
sur mon pc j'ai xampp d'install,
si quelqu'un pourrait m'aider sur ou mettre mes pages cfm et aussi pouvoir me connecter a une base de donne SQL.

Merci d'avance cher developpeur.

----------


## jowo

Bonjour,

As-tu install et configur le module CF for Apache (mod_cfm)?

Apache accde aux fichiers sous htdocs ou selon configuration de ton apache.

----------


## benji54190

j'ai xampp qui est dja install et il marche trs bien.
Donc normalement Apache est dja install mais aprs a savoir si il est configur, je ne c'est pas

----------


## jowo

relis attentivement les questions.

Je te demande si mod_cf (Apache module for ColdFusion) est install.

XAMPP est un kit d'installation d'Apache qui contient MySQL, PHP et Perl et pas ColdFusion  :;): .

Il faut savoir que la configuration de MySQL  ou autres bases de donnes se fait par l'interface d'administration de CF.

Donc d'abord faire tourner Apache et CF puis on s'occupera de MySQL.

----------


## benji54190

je viens d'installer apache mais comment savoir si mod_cf est install?
je me mlange bien les pinceaux avec tous sa.

Merci de ta patience et de ton aide  ::D:

----------


## jowo

Donc si tu demandes, c'est que tu n'as pas install le connecteur ColdFusion pour apache (mod_cfm).

Je ne connais pas ton environnement, alors recherche dans le rpertoire de CF la documentation traitant de ce sujet.

Cherche la documentation Apache qui te retourne la liste des modules installs.

Je travaille avec une ancienne version d'Apache et de ColdFusion sur un systme SUN Solaris donc je ne peux t'aider qu'en t'indiquant les chemins  explorer.

----------


## benji54190

c'est bon j'ai russi, j'ai trouv un bon tutos en anglais qui explique correctement comment faire.
Seulement je veux essayer d'executer une requete sql 
voici mon code :
<CFQUERY NAME="ben" DATASOURCE="?">
SELECT * from ben
</CFQUERY>
<cfdump var="#prenom#">

"ben" etant ma base de donne cr dans xampp mais dans DATASOURCE, que faut il que je mette ?

----------


## cchevalier72

Bonjour,

c'est presque correcte, comme tu as nomm ta requte "ben" tu dois faire :


```
<cfdump var="#ben#">
```

Au niveau de la datasource, tu dois crer dans l'administration de Coldfusion la datasource, le type de base et les informations de connexion.

Tu dois trouver l'administration avec l'url : http://localhost/cfide/administrator par exemple.

Voir le printscreen ci-joint pour la bd.

----------


## jowo

> c'est bon j'ai russi, j'ai trouv un bon tutos en anglais qui explique correctement comment faire.
> Seulement je veux essayer d'executer une requete sql 
> voici mon code :
> <CFQUERY NAME="ben" DATASOURCE="?">
> SELECT * from ben
> </CFQUERY>
> <cfdump var="#prenom#">
> 
> "ben" etant ma base de donne cr dans xampp mais dans DATASOURCE, que faut il que je mette ?


Si tu es dbutant, tu dois avoir  tes cts la documentation. Tu verras que l'attribut name identifie le nom du query. C'est donc le nom de la variable qui contiendra le rsultat de ton interrogation.

L'attribut DATASOURCE est le nom de la source de donnes que tu as configur dans les pages d'administration (voir le menu "data sources").

As-tu configur ton "data source" dans la page d'administration?

C'est dans cette page que tu vas indiquer  CF, les proprits pour accder ta base MySQL (exemple: nom du serveur ou ip, nom de la base, utilisateur et mot de passe, ....).

Comme j'ai dit dans un message prcdent, je travaille sur une base ORACLE donc je ne peux t'aider plus pour ta base MySQL. Je pense que tu trouveras beaucoup d'informations dans l'aide de CF, sur le site d'ADOBE ou en faisant une recherche sur internet (GG est ton ami).

Encore une chose, pas besoin de faire un dump pour afficher la valeur d'un variable:



```

```

PS: grill par cchevalier72. En plus, il utilise une version plus actuelle que la mienne. Je vois que l'interface possde toujours les mme points...

----------


## benji54190

merci bien de ton aide, j'ai russi a me connecter a ma base de donne, sa marche nikel
Pour cr une page d'authentification, il existe une commande particulire en coldfusion ou du simple php fait l'affaire?
j'ai dj une page avec login et mot de passe en php qui vrifie si les donnes sont exactes mais je voudrais savoir si on peut le faire en coldfusion?

----------


## jowo

On peut tout faire en CF. Surtout si tu connais le mcanisme d'extension CFX.

Je te conseillerai de pas trop mlanger les langages entre eux sauf si tu y retires un grand avantage.

----------

